# I bought a Snow Commander!



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The back story is... I sold a CCR3650 to a local guy last month. When he came to pick it up, he said he had one just like it that recently died. 

Fast forward a couple of weeks and I see a Toro snowblower for sale... It's a Snow Commander but the ad doesn't mention the model name or even the manufacturer, all it said was "Snowblower... needs primer bulb and electric starter doesn't work." - Turns out the seller was the SAME guy who bought my 3650.

We agreed on a price last night I brought it home this morning and just went through it. I installed a new primer bulb cover and cleaned out the carb. It runs pretty well! I removed the electric starter as the starter gear is trashed like every Toro single stage snowblower I've ever picked up. 

The paddles are in ok shape and gets down to the pavement. Model #38602 from 2002. 

I'm debating whether or not to fix the starter gear.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice! Pretty funny that it's the same guy.


----------



## Areins11528 (Jan 30, 2019)

db130 said:


> The back story is... I sold a CCR3650 to a local guy last month. When he came to pick it up, he said he had one just like it that recently died.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks and I see a Toro snowblower for sale... It's a Snow Commander but the ad doesn't mention the model name or even the manufacturer, all it said was "Snowblower... needs primer bulb and electric starter doesn't work." - Turns out the seller was the SAME guy who bought my 3650.
> 
> ...


You should fix the gear I bought one for $12. One time I got to a customers house to do his driveway and my pull cord broke but thankfully he had an extension cord and used the electric start as a back up, it was a life saver.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Areins11528, same thing happened to me, pull cord broke in snow on a 5hp, used the electric starter. Good to have a backup, Plan B!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I went ahead with the electric starter gear replacement; also replaced the spark plug and fuel filter since the top shroud had to come off.

All it needs now to be 100% is to have its control panel support bracket (part number 104-0887-03) replaced. I found a used one for $25 which is now en route.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats, let us know how it compares to the 3650


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i picked one of these up last weekend man its a tank. the front pivot system seems like a bid of over-engineering tho.

the guy i bought it off of didnt know much about it and was going to put regular gas in it to show me it operate :icon_cussing_black:

i told him dont bother ill fix it if it needs it lol


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yikes, sounds like you got there just in time! What's the front pivot system you're referring to? I've picked up some info on these, but not sure what that is. 

I'm envisioning a beefier version of my 221, but with 3 paddles, not 2. There's probably more to it than that.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

They actually have 4 wheels and the scraper and bucket off the ground until you engage the auger. Then it pivots the bucket and scraper down to touch the pavement. Let off the auger engage and a spring pulls the bucket back up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice pickup, @Snowbelt_subie! What year is yours?

I got this one all buttoned up and I got to use it once in heavy snow. It did OK but i the belt squealed a bit handling the EOD stuff. I readjusted the belt but have not used it since.


----------

